# Confusion Abounds - An Opinion Is Sought



## AdrianR (Sep 19, 2008)

Folks
I have been trolling various fora and info sources regarding making the move to Canada. There seems to be a lot of water-muddying contradictions about the best way of securing the right to live there.

It seems I qualify as a skilled worker BUT, by making the application from OUTSIDE Canada and WITHOUT a firm job offer, I am setting myself up for a long wait. Generally true?

SO, is it possible to go to one's target area (we are looking at Hamilton) as a 'regular tourist', try to secure a job offer then apply for a TWP at that time from INSIDE Canada. Is this do-able? I reckon that being on the ground is likely to produce better results but can it be done for extended periods (3-6 months) as a tourist?


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

*Emigrating to Canada*



AdrianR said:


> Folks
> I have been trolling various fora and info sources regarding making the move to Canada. There seems to be a lot of water-muddying contradictions about the best way of securing the right to live there.
> 
> It seems I qualify as a skilled worker BUT, by making the application from OUTSIDE Canada and WITHOUT a firm job offer, I am setting myself up for a long wait. Generally true?
> ...


As a one time under the table worker in Canada I think I can probably answer most your questions. I now live near Vancouver - have for nearly 20 years now.
Canada Immigration is probably one of the toughest government departments in the world. 
It would certainly help to go and check out the area you want to live in. Definately try and find someone who will employ you and who will also say they have advertised in Canada and cannot fill the vacancy that way - their first requirement before seeking an employee from outside Canada.
BUT, you will then have to apply from your home country and jump through all their many hoops. Having a job lined up may speed things up for you - can't be sure.
I went the easy route and married a Canadian. 
Good luck. I hope you're not a steel worker. Plenty of qualified steel workers wandering the streets of Hamilton now.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

SO, is it possible to go to one's target area (we are looking at Hamilton) as a 'regular tourist', try to secure a job offer then apply for a TWP at that time from INSIDE Canada. Is this do-able? I reckon that being on the ground is likely to produce better results but can it be done for extended periods (3-6 months) as a tourist? 

Yes this is doable but certainly a high risk venture. A few points for your protection.
1) Make sure you have sufficient health insurance for your "proposed vacation".
2) Do not arrive with all your worldly possessions. The Immigration Officer on duty will suss you out and you'll be on the first plane back.
3) Make sure you have a return ticket or again you'll be classed as "going to stay" and again be on the first plane out of here.


----------

